# Power modifications to my Craftsman lawn tractor and snowblower



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I installed a 500# actuator to lift the snowblower, installed a light duty actuator to raise and lower the chute deflector, installed a car seat motor to move chute left and right, added LED lights, installed Back-up camera, 

To control the chute I installed a 4 way joystick and for the power lift I used a power window rocker switch.

Also added a second battery to the rear using jumper cables first removing the clamps and put on some lugs.

I picked a one of those 12v car heater fans at harbor freight hoping it will defrost the window of the cab when needed.

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9uTqJ5y4fPI[/ame] 



Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

